# Startseiten Logo zentrieren egal welcher browser



## NgiseD (15. Mai 2003)

Wie kann ich ein logo auf einer Startseite zentrieren
so dass es aber auf jedem browser zentriert ist.
mit center und ner tabelle mit height=100% geht das nämlich nicht
da z.B. Opera height=100% ignoriert.

thx, NgiseD


----------



## Krypthonas (16. Mai 2003)

Ähm ne oder? ^^

Das ist wieder so ein typischer Fall von "" weg lassen. Ist doch klar warum es opera nicht kentt bzw. eigentlich alle. Du musst Tags in "" schreiben. 

Deswegen wird deine Tabelle nicht 100% sondern nur so groß wie dein Bild ist. Dadruch kannst du es auch nicht mittig zentrieren. Wie auch?


Das geht auf jeden Fall:

```
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="10" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td><div align="center"><img srcbild.gif" width="500" height="200"></div></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## NgiseD (16. Mai 2003)

sorry das ich in meiner frage die "" weggelassen hatte aber an denen liegt es definitiv nicht.


----------



## Fabian H (16. Mai 2003)

Liegt daran, dass das height-Attribut kein W3C-Standart ist.
Schonmal mit CSS-Height versucht (oder ist das das Gleiche?)


----------



## Flo<H> (17. Mai 2003)

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter:
hier


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. Mai 2003)

```
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"
style="width:100%; height:100%;">
<tr>
<td style="text-align:center; vertical-align:middle;">
<img src="...">
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## NgiseD (18. Mai 2003)

mit css ist es das gleiche problem.
eigentlich noch schlimmer.
so schafft man es nicht einmal das logo horizontal zu 
zentrieren.


----------



## SilentWarrior (18. Mai 2003)

Welchen Browser/Version und welches OS benutzt du? Evtl. würde auch ein Screenshot weiterhelfen.


----------



## Flo<H> (18. Mai 2003)

Schau dir mal meinen Link weiter oben an, da ist eine Möglichkeit von sam dabei, die ohne Probleme funktioniert. (ist die Möglichkeit, wo er negative Werte verwendet)


----------



## NgiseD (19. Mai 2003)

hab den link oben schon benutzt.
funktioniert auch nicht. wurd horizontal zwar zentriert
sitzt aber dennoch oben am bildrand.


----------



## Flo<H> (19. Mai 2003)

Bitte poste Mal ein bißchen Code oder zeig eine Beispielseite.


----------



## GlassEye (19. Mai 2003)

Solange das zu zentrierende Objekt eine feste Größe hat kannst Du es wie folgt positionieren:

Angenommen Dein Logo ist 400x300 Pixel groß.


<style type="text/css">

body    { margin-top:0px;margin-left:0px}

#aussen { height:300px;width:400px;margin-top:-150px;margin-left:-200px;top:50%;left:50%;position:absolute;}

#innen  { height:300px; width:400px; position:absolute; margin-left:0px; margin-top:0px; }

</style>
</head>
<body>
<div id="aussen">
  <div id="innen">

Dein Logo!

  </div>
</div>
</body>

Die Zeilenumbrüche in den Style-Angaben darfst Du nicht übernehmen.
Sollte es nicht ganz die Mitte sein kannst Du die Style-Angaben: top:50% und height:50% anpassen.
Wir haben diese Variante mit IE5.5, Mozilla1.3a, Netscape 7.01, Opera6.05 sowie allen Auflösungen getestet.
Beispiel: http://www.kwebdesign.de/


----------



## GlassEye (22. Mai 2003)

Wenn es nur ein Logo ist könntest Du es ja vielleicht auch als zentrale Hintergrundgrafik benutzen. Das wäre die einfachste Lösung. 

Schau dazu mal hier rein.


----------

